# Mario Kart: DLC Animal Crossing Track Trailer



## EpicBunny (Apr 7, 2015)

It looks amazing!  I can't wait for the DLC to come out!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwVuK_mRAg0&list=WL&index=27


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 9, 2015)

What is Isabelle doing outside of Town Hall?


----------



## Bowie (Apr 9, 2015)

Does anyone know if these packs are a limited time only thing? I'm thinking of saving up on PayPal (I hope it's an option to pay with PayPal) and buy it at some point in the future, but I was worried I'd be too late.


----------



## Cress (Apr 9, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Does anyone know if these packs are a limited time only thing? I'm thinking of saving up on PayPal (I hope it's an option to pay with PayPal) and buy it at some point in the future, but I was worried I'd be too late.



It's DLC, there's no such thing as it selling out. The only time they will stop it is in 2025 when they shut down the Wii U's WiFi.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 9, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It's DLC, there's no such thing as it selling out. The only time they will stop it is in 2025 when they shut down the Wii U's WiFi.



Actually, the Mewtwo DLC for Super Smash Bros. was a limited time only thing. As for it selling out, I wasn't worried about that.


----------



## Boccages (Apr 9, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Actually, the Mewtwo DLC for Super Smash Bros. was a limited time only thing. As for it selling out, I wasn't worried about that.



Getting it for free was a limited offer. They will sell it on it's own on the eShop.

You can buy the DLC on the eShop by either buying eShop cards inshore and redeeming them in your eShop account or by using a credit card. PayPal not an option.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 9, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Getting it for free was a limited offer. They will sell it on it's own on the eShop.
> 
> You can buy the DLC on the eShop by either buying eShop cards inshore and redeeming them in your eShop account or by using a credit card. PayPal not an option.



Oh, all right. Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 9, 2015)

I can't wait for this DLC I bought it around February only because of Animal Crossing. Ugh I can't wait any longer.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

Well it's here in less than two weeks! Nintendo really should upload a video about every track between now and tomorrow...


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 11, 2015)

I purchased this Mario Kart x Animal Crossing New Leaf DLC Pack along with the first one on the first day they were both available for ?11.00.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I purchased this Mario Kart x Animal Crossing New Leaf DLC Pack along with the first one on the first day they were both available for ?11.00.



Oh i bought them for €12.00 (Which actually is a little bit cheaper in comparison xD) at around the start of October, i wasn't allowed to buy a e-Shop card before October because rules of my parents are: 1 e-Shop card, 0.5 games (so 1 per 2 months) and 1 amiibo per month. I do not have the permission to buy more than that xD


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 11, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Well it's here in less than two weeks! Nintendo really should upload a video about every track between now and tomorrow...


Yes, must hear more news!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 11, 2015)

I agree I can't wait any longer.....


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 11, 2015)

The good news is, its only 12 days away. We can handle that right?


----------



## Android (Apr 11, 2015)

I love the fact that Nintendo went the extra mile to create four different versions of the track. I feel like they dedicate so much time and effort into their beloved IPs, and that's what I love so much about their company. It's probably also the reason why they are failing financially, but meh.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 11, 2015)

Android said:


> I love the fact that Nintendo went the extra mile to create four different versions of the track. I feel like they dedicate so much time and effort into their beloved IPs, and that's what I love so much about their company. It's probably also the reason why they are failing financially, but meh.


True, but they need to get the rest of the amiibo released...


----------



## EpicBunny (Apr 11, 2015)

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> What is Isabelle doing outside of Town Hall?



She's kicking butt on the race track ^_^  I wish Nook was in it too instead of the generic Villagers.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 11, 2015)

i hope pietro appears somewhere in the track


----------



## Boccages (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh wow ! Baby Park will be back. The best damn circuit ever


----------



## lars708 (Apr 15, 2015)

Geez you all got to see this! It is the ultimate fan service! Everything you guys could possibly want is in it! (I still hope that they are going to announce pack 3 and 4 at E3 though.) 




- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and it is just 8 days away from us to play it! By the way, is there someone who wants to play online with me sometime? (I won't be playing online for a week i guess when the DLC pack comes out, gotta finish time trail and grand prix on the new cups and i have to finish all 200cc cups with 3 stars too! There is a lot to do! It is just like if i am getting a new game xD)


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 15, 2015)

How many tracks and characters do these two DLC Packs bring the totals up to now?


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 15, 2015)

brb crying with tears of joy


----------



## Boccages (Apr 15, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> How many tracks and characters do these two DLC Packs bring the totals up to now?



Each DLC bring 8 new tracks and 4 new vehicles and 3 new characters, which means all in all : 6 characters, 8 new vehicles and 16 new tracks which means + 50% tracks with the 2 DLC.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 15, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Each DLC bring 8 new tracks and 4 new vehicles and 3 new characters, which means all in all : 6 characters, 8 new vehicles and 16 new tracks which means + 50% tracks with the 2 DLC.


So that basically means 48 courses and 38 characters, is this correct?


----------



## Boccages (Apr 17, 2015)

48 circuits, yes.


----------



## Boccages (Apr 17, 2015)

Nintendo Minute just uploaded themselves playing the 2nd DLC : http://youtu.be/mLrREgZ7Zco


----------



## snapdragon (Apr 18, 2015)

I think it is so lovely that every time you play the AC track that the season changes  it's also SO exciting to see all of the beloved AC characters IN 3D!!! I love it. I cannot wait for the 24th!!!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 18, 2015)

I can't wait for this new DLC. It just looking amazing. Especially the ac track


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 19, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> it's also SO exciting to see all of the beloved AC characters IN 3D!!!


You can already see the AC characters in 3D... lol Animal Crossing New Leaf has 3D capabilities. XD


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 19, 2015)

Isabelle makes the cutest noises ever, like holy crap.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 19, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Isabelle makes the cutest noises ever, like holy crap.


Really? I think they're annoying.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 21, 2015)

Only two more days ahhh I'm excited


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 21, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Only two more days ahhh I'm excited


In other parts of the world such as Tokyo and Sydney. Only 1 more day.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm wondering, will all the villagers make an appearance?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 21, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I'm wondering, will all the villagers make an appearance?


Maybe, or maybe not. We'll just have to wait and see for ourselves.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hopefully. I would like to see all of them.


----------



## Boccages (Apr 21, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I'm wondering, will all the villagers make an appearance?



Obviously not. I'd say about a dozen of them were seen on the different capture videos we've seen yet.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 22, 2015)

One more day!!!!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2015)

Ya'll can keep your mitts off Isabelle. The puppy is mine. And I don't share my belongings.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 22, 2015)

Dr J said:


> Ya'll can keep your mitts off Isabelle. The puppy is mine. And I don't share my belongings.


That's ok. The villager (Male) is mine anyway.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> That's ok. The villager (Male) is mine anyway.



Meh. Villager sucks. Isabelle is so much better. Cuter too. MY PUPPY!


----------



## Lauren (Apr 22, 2015)

I died when resetti popped up &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 22, 2015)

The female villager is way better.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 22, 2015)

But everyone knows Villager himself is the bestestest.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm taking Dry Bowser...


----------



## Boccages (Apr 23, 2015)

well it's now up


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 23, 2015)

It's finally out ahhhh


----------



## lizardon (Apr 23, 2015)

200cc few weird, hard to control..


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 23, 2015)

lizardon said:


> 200cc few weird, hard to control..



I agree. It's going to take practice to get use to it.


----------

